# Polish watches overview



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

I've inspired by reggie747's thread decide to show You Guys some of Polish made watches.

Everybody know G.Gerlach watches but There are a couple of more interesting brands.

Here is a concise overview of polish watch brands:

*1. Chronos-Art*

This is my favourite brand made by real passionate of watches mr. Pawel Jankowski.

Chronos-art watches are real examples of art of watchmaking.

Unfortunately Chronos-Art due to personal problems suspended or even disbanded his activity.

Here are a couple of examples of Chronos-Art watches.













*2. G.Gerlach*
G.Gerlach was created by couple of lads, watch enthusiast from polish watch forum
They made a fundation to help to promote the Polish technical innovation and help Polish designs come to life.
They also want to support Polish engineers, technicians,
specialists in design and ergonomy and help them put their ideas into production.
All G. Gerlach watches are dedicated to historical polish constructions(planes, ships, tanks).





*3. Xicorr watches*
The Xicorr is another brand which has arisen from fascination with precise devices of everyday use made for time.
They love souls of watches, their mechanisms, sound made by them and a useful beauty.
Their watches are dedicated to polish cars and bikes.






*4. Vratislavia Conceptum*
Another brand created by watch enthusiasts.
The name Vratislavia is inspired by the city where they live and create.
The city that they love, and they want to promote it in the world.





*5. Copernicus*


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I just had Mrs (Polish) RWP look at the Polish Gerlach site, and translate. They are around 200 quid ( in Zlotys) over there. She/ we are going to Torun in the spring and my price for going is a Gerlach :laugh: .

WinWin


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow ! Some of the Chronos-Art pieces are quite different in a good way too.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

love the last picture so simple and cool


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

There is one more brand which is worth to mention:

*Polpora:*


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Some great watches there, Pavel.

Nice to see some heritage inspired pieces and they aren't naff or rip-offs of other brands (like a certain GB brand to my mind).

We'll worth a closer look (at Xicorr [Sic] for me)

A Gerlach Navigator was on my list for a while, never managed to push the button.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

I've always liked the Copernicus brand, and besides Gerlach, had not come across the other watches.

Great collection.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice to see other Polish manufacturers ,some nice pieces . The conceptum stAnds out for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nice overview. I had a vratislava conceptum on order then cancelled at the last minute to buy something else. It was the edition with the meca-quartz movement. They've stopped using them now. I regret it a bit, but it was green and realistically wasn't going to get much time on the wrist.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

RWP said:


> I just had Mrs (Polish) RWP look at the Polish Gerlach site, and translate. They are around 200 quid ( in Zlotys) over there. She/ we are going to Torun in the spring and my price for going is a Gerlach :laugh: .
> 
> WinWin


 You know there is an option to translate to English at the top right :laugh:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Been away for awhile. How's everybody?

Saw these on a different forum and put a shout out. Just received the Version 1 of the LE Blue Chrono...:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Been away for awhile. How's everybody?
> 
> Saw these on a different forum and put a shout out. Just received the Version 1 of the LE Blue Chrono...:


 http://

nice , here's mine for comparison.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

There are some really original looking watches there Pavel so many thanks for posting this thread, there's one of those Coernicus that I'd really like to add to the collection....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I poked around a couple flea markets and second hand places looking for vintage, alas and a definite lack of same in Krakow.

Any suggedstions therte Pavel? and maybe sources? :yes:


----------

